# The Switch banning situation



## Enovale (May 23, 2018)

OK real comment, It would seem that accessing the CDN is the problem, which would suck for anything similar for freeshop to come up. and theres speculation that theyre banning user/accounts, not just one switch. It sounds like it wont, but hopefully it doesn't effect us too harshly anytime soon.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 23, 2018)

hmmmm only switch hackers? dev's you mean that seems odd to me as to suppose ban anyone who hacked their switch


----------



## JellyPerson (May 23, 2018)

Okay. There are only a few Switch users who are banned right now. RIP them. But the whole community is going apeshit because of that. Downloading from CDN may be the cause of it, so I'd say if you want to pirate, ****maybe**** I'll set up a specific switch ISO site, so you don't have to download from CDN


----------



## Beerus (May 23, 2018)

Rip  those brave soldiers 400$(cad) gone  hope there is a friend seed injector like for the 3ds


----------



## Lightyose (May 23, 2018)

Oh wow. Maybe Nintendo is chasing them now. They might as well use new nicknames.....................


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

Wow, looks like Nintendo is getting increasingly aggressive with the bans against hackers.  The 3DS really only had mass banwaves right before releases of big games (mainly Pokemon SUMO and USUM), but this is the first I've heard of users getting banned _just for running the Homebrew Launcher_.  Security seems tighter this time around.  Maybe this is where some of that online subscription money is going towards?


----------



## aerios169 (May 23, 2018)

well nity is triying to alert us, or in other part intimidating us. they know that hackers will report that they were banned, also  this maybe is related with xcuter "chip". In other words when the cfw arrives they will ban alot of people =/, thats the message.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 23, 2018)

Well atleast its CDN and not making save dumps thats literally all I do with mine


----------



## JellyPerson (May 23, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Wow, looks like Nintendo is getting increasingly aggressive with the bans against hackers.  The 3DS really only had mass banwaves right before releases of big games (mainly Pokemon SUMO and USUM), but this is the first I've heard of users getting banned _just for running the Homebrew Launcher_.  Security seems tighter this time around.  Maybe this is where some of that online subscription money is going towards?


The online subscriptions haven't even started


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> The online subscriptions haven't even started


Ah, fair enough, I forgot about that.  Still though, if they can't adequately protect their own servers from hackers who have softmodded their Switch, a lot of people would put less stock in handing over their money to the company.


----------



## Solitario (May 23, 2018)

R.I.P


----------



## x65943 (May 23, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Okay. There are only a few Switch users who are banned right now. RIP them. But the whole community is going apeshit because of that. Downloading from CDN may be the cause of it, so I'd say if you want to pirate, ****maybe**** I'll set up a specific switch ISO site, so you don't have to download from CDN


But sciresm happens to be a huge part of the scene - so it's significant that he's been banned.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 23, 2018)

Exactly why I still dont have a set up connection on my switch.


----------



## x65943 (May 23, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Exactly why I still dont have a set up connection on my switch.


If you access cdn from your computer, and they log your errors - you have the potential to get banned if/when you ever do connect the switch to online services. They can ban a switch that isn't online - because they are banning based on your dumped switch creds.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 23, 2018)

x65943 said:


> If you access cdn from your computer, and they log your errors - you have the potential to get banned if/when you ever do connect the switch to online services. They can ban a switch that isn't online - because they are banning based on your dumped switch creds.


I dont really mess with that kinda stuff right now


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 23, 2018)

If CDN programs like that wii u usb helper downloader was being used by lots of people, then they have been banning all of them. I doubt they do IP bans.


----------



## GameSystem (May 23, 2018)

Good thing there are only like 5 online games for the Switch. I can see a lot of people just outright not caring. Tons of single player games to have fun with.


----------



## Darksabre72 (May 23, 2018)

so is nintendo reading the game database of the console to see if it's legit or signed to that account?


----------



## x65943 (May 23, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If CDN programs like that wii u usb helper downloader was being used by lots of people, then they have been banning all of them. I doubt they do IP bans.


Difference is that the wiiu cdn downloaders don't use dumped wiiu credentials specific to a console. 

The switch cdn downloader uses console specific information to access the cdn - and thus opens the door to bans.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 23, 2018)

*snip*
Funny because the non piraters got banned first.

Piracy doesnt matter now, everyone will get banned eventually... hopefully the anti-piracy behavior of some devs could stop since it doesnt matter anymore...


----------



## LinkmstrYT (May 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Shiny Quagsire also knows another user who had a Switch banned, *which never used the Homebrew Launcher, but did access and mess with the CDN.*​


​Well, this makes it even more convincing that the CDN shouldn't be messed with.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 23, 2018)

I know 1 thing Verlisify and his legion fanbase is thrilled this is happening


----------



## Kourin (May 23, 2018)

Feel iffy about hacking mine for save dumping/injecting now-


----------



## RivenMain (May 23, 2018)

MasterJ360 said:


> I know 1 thing Verlisify and his legion fanbase is thrilled this is happening


You bet I'm happy


----------



## zwq939681378 (May 23, 2018)

I just want to use emulators instead of playing piracy games……


----------



## Lacius (May 23, 2018)

Is Shiny Quagsire suggesting that the second Switch that got banned (the semi-virgin Switch) got banned because of PegaSwitch?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2018)

welp
that makes me worry about getting my switch banned
Guess I wont hack it before a long while and keep buying games


----------



## Alkéryn (May 23, 2018)

If you ban people that did nothing wrong, then do not wonder why they will pirate afterwards


----------



## RustInPeace (May 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> It began with known Switch hacker Shiny Quagsire finding out that their Switch had been banned. That alone is shocking, but not only was one of their systems banned, but two. They received error code 2124-4007 on their *alleged* _non-hacked_ Nintendo Switch.
> 
> The screen suggests users to contact Nintendo Support with the error code, which the user in question did. Below, are two *alleged* chat sessions regarding the error code.



Familiar journalism thing where that kind of word is used for some reason despite things being 100% fact. I notice it often even in mass shootings, like the recent one in Texas. "Alleged shooter." Really? 

Anyways it's a bit fascinating to follow this development.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

Nintendoes what Bluehole doesn't.


----------



## Chary (May 23, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Familiar journalism thing where that kind of word is used for some reason despite things being 100% fact. I notice it often even in mass shootings, like the recent one in Texas. "Alleged shooter." Really?
> 
> Anyways it's a bit fascinating to follow this development.


Alleged because by the end of the post it turned out that they had actually run some minimal amounts of hombrew, so it wasn't actually a "pure Switch" like the original claim, which confused a LOT of people and news sites.


----------



## Espurrisgrand (May 23, 2018)

So, I'm having trouble understanding. What caused the ban is using a CDN downloader with the Switch credentials loaded into it basically, right? People who used the same thing, but for 3DS are safe as long as their Switch has no homebrew on it or the hacked 3DS' account on it? I'm getting a Switch hopefully this month and don't want it to be insta-banned. Besides all this though, I'm somewhat glad Nintendo is enforcing their guidelines.


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2018)

Can we ban people who make threads saying "Help, I've been banned. Can I get unbanned?" ?


----------



## brickmii82 (May 23, 2018)

“Alleged” is used when sources are not verifiable. Usually in instances where informal statements have been made. “Alleged” was used until the police made an official statement, at which point all articles involving the shooter simply used “shooter.”


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2018)

Damn, first bans came in quick.  They might crack down on Switch a lot harder than 3DS.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Alleged because by the end of the post it turned out that they had actually run some minimal amounts of hombrew, so it wasn't actually a "pure Switch" like the original claim, which confused a LOT of people and news sites.



Fair enough but "Alleged chat sessions." It sounds like journalism lingo that is mostly off-putting.


----------



## brickmii82 (May 23, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Fair enough but "Alleged chat sessions." It sounds like journalism lingo that is mostly off-putting.


How is it off-putting? No one can currently verify with Nintendo that this chat session took place, so it remains “alleged.”


----------



## OctolingRift (May 23, 2018)

Guys chill. This is just because their console accessed CDN. Homebrew is 100% safe  dw


----------



## RustInPeace (May 23, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> How is it off-putting? No one can currently verify with Nintendo that this chat session took place, so it remains “alleged.”



Then take Shiny Quagsire's word for it, I don't doubt it at all. At first looking at just the image shared without a screenshot of the tweet that posted the image made me wonder, but other than the "non-hacked" comment, this person is obviously reporting as much truth as possible, and as much info as can come, along with theories and stuff.






I'm free to criticize one's journalistic reporting skills.


----------



## AlphaSapphire (May 23, 2018)

Do they ban the entire system or just the account


----------



## brickmii82 (May 23, 2018)

Not gonna take this any further off-topic after this, but you still haven’t explained how it’s off-putting, and at its core journalism is about undeniable truth which means verification. If unable to verify, “what we know” is not “what has happened.” As a journalist, you never take anyone’s word for it. The Massachusetts Diocese scandal wouldn’t have ever been brought to light if journalists just took the clergy’s words for what transpired.

Edit: I never said you didn’t have a right to critique journalism skills.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Can we ban people who make threads saying "Help, I've been banned. Can I get unbanned?" ?


So, a meta-ban, in other words?


----------



## Xabring (May 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Damn, first bans came in quick.  They might crack down on Switch a lot harder than 3DS.


Funny thing I updated to 5.0.2 before watching this. Now I hope that using SwitchBru doesn't count as a reason to be banned.


----------



## Zyvyn (May 23, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> hmmmm only switch hackers? dev's you mean that seems odd to me as to suppose ban anyone who hacked their switch


most likely because of CDN and the error codes when the console crashes it sends the logs to nintendo


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 23, 2018)

MasterJ360 said:


> I know 1 thing Verlisify and his legion fanbase is thrilled this is happening


That guy is an absolute idiot.


----------



## MrLucariox (May 23, 2018)

Ninty is angry now


----------



## chrisrlink (May 23, 2018)

welp I'll be banned pretty soon cause some brew crashed my switch (Eduke and Checkpoint)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AlphaSapphire said:


> Do they ban the entire system or just the account




afaik both so if you have a second clean switch create a seperate NNID


----------



## TunaKetchup (May 23, 2018)

Whats interesting is that you can still update your games if you get banned

I wonder if that means you would be able to update backups without having to worry


----------



## AlphaSapphire (May 23, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> welp I'll be banned pretty soon cause some brew crashed my switch (Eduke and Checkpoint)
> 
> How do i know the switch crashed? When its stuck at black for a long time?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 23, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Familiar journalism thing where that kind of word is used for some reason despite things being 100% fact. I notice it often even in mass shootings, like the recent one in Texas. "Alleged shooter." Really?
> 
> Anyways it's a bit fascinating to follow this development.


In news its alleged because they haven't been proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. You're innocent until proven guilty.

I assume we say alleged here as well because we can't prove whether or not that banned Switch was hacked or not. Without confirmation we can't say either way.


----------



## Frexxos (May 23, 2018)

Well... it will definitly hurt when my console would get banned... 
The only thing I personally used was Checkpoint for xeno and zelda save editing and this with all time in flight mode... lets see if ninti cares.
On the other side - i never played switch online. Only bought Stardew Valley at the e-shop. 
But when in a few months things like "Gamecube Emulator" or different stiff will run... oh boy that would be awesome and not hurt so much anymore.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 23, 2018)

if you want to hack your console you pretty much can kiss all online features goodbye otherwise you will be at risk. that's all there is to it you can usually only have one or the other. so choose what you want online or free geames


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 23, 2018)

This is why I've yet to do any sort of hacking of my system, and still on 4.1.0. Will continue waiting until it's a lot safer to deal with.


----------



## Erol (May 23, 2018)

Beerus said:


> Rip  those brave soldiers 400$(cad) gone  hope there is a friend seed injector like for the 3ds


What do you mean „gone“? Just all this  online crap is gone right? They Sti can enjoy local MP and offline MP etc.


----------



## linuxares (May 23, 2018)

I'm curious if Nintendo cares about save editing in Singleplayer games. I do understand them bringing the hammer to the online games. Since this time around they shouldn't be forgiving and ban anyone who edited their multiplayer saves.


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 23, 2018)

TunaKetchup said:


> Whats interesting is that you can still update your games if you get banned
> 
> I wonder if that means you would be able to update backups without having to worry


I imagine that was a deliberate decision. They won't want a repeat of ninjahax!


----------



## Alternis (May 23, 2018)

Ask them how to unban at the E3 interview


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 23, 2018)

I will have to make sure that my other switch doesn't have a nintendo account or is playing online. I don't really want my legit switch to be banned.


----------



## linuxares (May 23, 2018)

Alternis said:


> Ask them how to unban at the E3 interview


Better yet, ask them how their banhammer looks like. If it's Mjölnir or if it's a Hammerbros hammer


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 23, 2018)

linuxares said:


> I'm curious if Nintendo cares about save editing in Singleplayer games. I do understand them bringing the hammer to the online games. Since this time around they shouldn't be forgiving and ban anyone who edited their multiplayer saves.


They wholesale removed any save backup capability from the system because that was used as a vector for hacking the 3DS, so... would say that yes.


----------



## linuxares (May 23, 2018)

MarkDarkness said:


> They wholesale removed any save backup capability from the system because that was used as a vector for hacking the 3DS, so... would say that yes.


Nah man, they just implemented it for online cloudsaving. But yeah, I know they removed it because of that. However we still don't know if they care or can check the singleplayer for it. Multiplayer is a whole different story.


----------



## DarthDub (May 23, 2018)

Welp, time to buy another Switch.


----------



## chirogan (May 23, 2018)

It could be one of the reasons. Whether your switch logs unathorized accesses like running homebrew, or messing with cDN, we could not tell. It could be one or all. So until everything is confirmed, we should not stay put. 
They are learning a lot of things from the previous generations.


----------



## StormEye (May 23, 2018)

Save file backup, editing saves and real-time cheats are all I am looking for in terms of hacking consoles.

Wish I can hear concrete news in the future that those aspects are safe when hacking scene is more mature.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (May 23, 2018)

Whenever I have installed a hack on a console, I have pretty much accepted that I am to forgo online with it. Despite varying methods of still getting online, I haven't even attempted it due to any potential files that could be sent to it or logs of it's MAC address being taken. I'm a bit baffled why people still try regardless of the risk.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

One little thing I'm questioning: apparently someone is saying that if you had an account that got banned on a 3ds,  and you use the same e-mail for a Nintendo account, that you're getting banned.

I THINK, but cannot remember, that i used the same email as my old banned 3ds account. Hopefully not the case though as it really does seem to look like its something to do with messing with the CDN.

Edit: for clarification, old 3ds  account was banned, afaik my Switch account isn't banned (currently on 4.1 so can't check), but the two share the same e-mail.


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 23, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> Whenever I have installed a hack on a console, I have pretty much accepted that I am to forgo online with it. Despite varying methods of still getting online, I haven't even attempted it due to any potential files that could be sent to it or logs of it's MAC address being taken. I'm a bit baffled why people still try regardless of the risk.



I agree with this. I feel most people probably do. But PC is my main gaming platform for multiplayer games so its not really any loss for me. But with Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft all charging for online services now, I really don't see any reason _not_ to homebrew & CFW the buggery out of my systems. _Maybe _I could see the logic for a mega hardcore splatoon fan. But otherwise I think there's much more value to be gotten out of any console with homebrew. I can't even remember how many times I've completed Quake on my 3DS at this point.


----------



## BvanBart (May 23, 2018)

Whoops... so everyone that has jumped on any form of home-brew is already at risk now?


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 23, 2018)

B4rtj4h said:


> Whoops... so everyone that has jumped on any form of home-brew is already at risk now?


Unless they're specifically targeting prolific switch homebrewers to try to generate fear within the community. Thus, reducing the number of early adopters. #tinfoilhat


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 23, 2018)

Alkéryn said:


> If you ban people that did nothing wrong, then do not wonder why they will pirate afterwards



if u ran hombrew of anything thats doing wrong

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



B4rtj4h said:


> Whoops... so everyone that has jumped on any form of home-brew is already at risk now?



yes


----------



## goldensun87 (May 23, 2018)

What if you get an error code with your Switch's internet connection turned off?  Will the console still send the error codes when you connect to the internet?


----------



## SomeGamer (May 23, 2018)

goldensun87 said:


> What if you get an error code with your Switch's internet connection turned off?  Will the console still send the error codes when you connect to the internet?


Yes.


----------



## lordhell (May 23, 2018)

So just to clarify, only 3 known banned Switchs? (2 from shiny and 1 from sciresm)?
I think i remember in some point shiny mentioned someone else.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 23, 2018)

lordhell said:


> So just to clarify, only 3 known banned Switchs? (2 from shiny and 1 from sciresm)?
> I think i remember in some point shiny mentioned someone else.


I haven't heard anyone else.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2018)

Do we know what caused those ban?
I mean, not the technical cause but like, what exploit has been used that caused tbe ban?
If its the one used by tx, i might not buy it then


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 23, 2018)

Well if error codes are the source of bans then probably 2/3's of 5.02 users might get a possible ban from running the incompatible apps


----------



## lordhell (May 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Do we know what caused those ban?
> I mean, not the technical cause but like, what exploit has been used that caused tbe ban?
> If its the one used by tx, i might not buy it then


The most suspected thing is accessing the CDN servers which requires a unique key (cert) from a Switch. Then theres the case of Shiny who says that he only used pegaswitch and early versions of homebrew launcher.


----------



## Viri (May 23, 2018)

lordhell said:


> So just to clarify, only 3 known banned Switchs? (2 from shiny and 1 from sciresm)?
> I think i remember in some point shiny mentioned someone else.


Yes. Nintendo probably banned those as a middle finger to the devs. They're probably keeping a huge log of us, and plan to have a huge ban wave in the future. Probably the same day Pokemon or Smash is released, just as a fuck you.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

The purpose of banning a few high profile scene members is to make an example of them which delivers a clear message to everyone else: hack your Switch and this will happen to you too. It's possible that everyone who has run some sort of hack on their Switch then gone online has been flagged for a ban.

Given that your still allowed to download game and system updates getting banned doesn't seem that bad to pirates. You still have local multiplayer and in the future there will be unofficial methods available to install eShop games. Those who own one hacked and one unhacked Switch can hack Pokemon on one Switch then trade the hacked Pokemon to the unhacked Switch.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (May 23, 2018)

Losing access to any and all online functional on a hacked or otherwise modded console should be expected. Were people expecting differently with the Switch because of past Nintendo systems?


----------



## linuxares (May 23, 2018)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


> Losing access to any and all online functional on a hacked or otherwise modded console should be expected. Were people expecting differently with the Switch because of past Nintendo systems?


Yes, they were. They weren't here during the PS3 and Xbox 360 banning days apparently.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


> Losing access to any and all online functional on a hacked or otherwise modded console should be expected. Were people expecting differently with the Switch because of past Nintendo systems?





linuxares said:


> Yes, they were. They weren't here during the PS3 and Xbox 360 banning days apparently.


You could play pirated Wii and DS games online. Apparently only those who cheated on Mario Kart got banned.

On the 3DS you got banned from online play if you cheated or had the system connected to the internet while playing leaked games before their official release. You could still connect online to download game and system updates and make purchases from the eShop. Not sure about the Wii U.

Nintendo now seems to be taking Sony's approach to banning hackers.


----------



## Lacius (May 23, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> Not sure about the Wii U.


Wii U bans were limited to online cheating, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 23, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> You could play pirated Wii and DS games online. Apparently only those who cheated on Mario Kart got banned.
> 
> On the 3DS you got banned from online play if you cheated or had the system connected to the internet while playing leaked games before their official release. You could still connect online to download game and system updates and make purchases from the eShop. Not sure about the Wii U.
> 
> Nintendo now seems to be taking Sony's approach to banning hackers.


... Because they now have better ways to identify the problem children.. The Wii/DS/3DS had a ton of holes... You could play pirated games, because they looked legit. They weren't bound to an account.


----------



## tatumanu (May 23, 2018)

So basically people got banned on the 3DS because of freeshop? My 3ds is offline ever since the Ban happened.
Yeah this means no freeshop for the Switch which I think its for the best, freeshop is too good to be ignored.


----------



## Nevermore (May 23, 2018)

MasterJ360 said:


> Well atleast its CDN and not making save dumps thats literally all I do with mine


Agreed.  That's all I wanna do, and real time memory editing like with Xenoblade X.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2018)

This shouldn't surprise anyone. You're not entitled to services if you're actively breaking the TOS. Nintendo Network terms of service explicitly state that the service is only available for unmodified systems, that's perfectly fair. I have a golden rule - once I modify my systems, I treat them as effectively offline, not because I don't know how to be stealthy, but because I know that all stealth mechanisms eventually fail and no console that's been hacked and cannot be 100% vanilla'd is ever safe, no matter what you do. Keep your online systems clean, it's not a big ask.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 23, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> *snip*
> Funny because the non piraters got banned first.
> 
> Piracy doesnt matter now, everyone will get banned eventually... hopefully the anti-piracy behavior of some devs could stop since it doesnt matter anymore...


nintendo is just dumb, "lets fuck with people who don't pirate things"


----------



## DJPlace (May 23, 2018)

wow nintendo is bring the A-Game now. i may respect them now.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (May 23, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> You could play pirated Wii and DS games online. Apparently only those who cheated on Mario Kart got banned.
> 
> On the 3DS you got banned from online play if you cheated or had the system connected to the internet while playing leaked games before their official release. You could still connect online to download game and system updates and make purchases from the eShop. Not sure about the Wii U.
> 
> Nintendo now seems to be taking Sony's approach to banning hackers.


Thing is, the Switch is neither of those devices. It's pretty foolish to assume it'll be the same situation with the Switch where you'll only be affected if you're careless/obvious. I don't think there's cause for alarm or paranoia just yet but some are feeling a bit too cocky about future hacks.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 23, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> if u ran hombrew of anything thats doing wrong
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


That's breaking their EULA but that's not something moraly wrong so nah


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 23, 2018)

tatumanu said:


> So basically people got banned on the 3DS because of freeshop?



Basically, no. People were more than likely not banned for that, but it is possible.


----------



## TJHeartnote (May 23, 2018)

So let me get this straight. I should keep my switch stock not invest in a SX till there is a way to hide your play history, errors and such?


----------



## linuxares (May 23, 2018)

TJHeartnote said:


> So let me get this straight. I should keep my switch stock not invest in a SX till there is a way to hide your play history, errors and such?


No, there is no way to do that at this time. If you wanna break the Tos it's a risk you take


----------



## DarkCamui (May 23, 2018)

This is the reason why my 2.2.0 Switch is still collecting dust. I won't be touching it till Atmosphere is out and in the meantime I can let all the early jumpers be guineapigs.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 23, 2018)

DarkCamui said:


> This is the reason why my 2.2.0 Switch is still collecting dust. I won't be touching it till Atmosphere is out and in the meantime I can let all the early jumpers be guineapigs.


That doesn't mean you'll be any more safer when Atmosphere is out. The very same person releasing Atmosphere is one of the 2 banned victims. 2 devs got banned for doing dev level activities


----------



## TJHeartnote (May 23, 2018)

linuxares said:


> No, there is no way to do that at this time. If you wanna break the Tos it's a risk you take


That's what I mean. I should just wait and keep it stock? Let others make the mistake till a stealth solution is found. Now I'll admit it. I am getting the SX but purely for backups. I rather keep my games in their cases and on the shelves. And well hopefully get the neat extras like better emulation apps and such since Nintendo's not going to do virtual console anymore. Also frankly I rather have a localized Pokébank and saves. But the short message to this is this. WAIT AND SEE! Let someone else be the sacrificial pawn in this match against Nintendo.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 23, 2018)

Inb4 people saying that they were banned unjustly.

In my opinion, I'm on Nintendo's side. As much as anyone would love to pick up a Switch and hack it, playing online (especially for people who cheat) can be a problem for people who just bought the damn thing to have fun + they're paying for a monthly subscription.
You *barely* see any hackers on PSN (PS4) because Sony doesn't kid around, it bans you coldly and revokes all of your content including stuff you bought.
The 3DS were baby steps, sure you could get banned but you could still buy and play your bought games + nothing a new Local Friend code seed wouldn't help.

The Switch however is Nintendo's baby, they're gonna have a new subscription service rolling out soon so they can't get their online service up and running with people who don't follow their rules.


----------



## #3dBRAT (May 23, 2018)

So like, if we are disconnected from wifi and are just looking to play offline games/homebrew we are in the clear correct? I'm about to mod my switch and want to be as safe as possible


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 23, 2018)

#3dBRAT said:


> So like, if we are disconnected from wifi and are just looking to play offline games/homebrew we are in the clear correct? I'm about to mod my switch and want to be as safe as possible


Yup pretty much that's how it should be intended for use. TX themselves recommend that


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2018)

TJHeartnote said:


> That's what I mean. I should just wait and keep it stock? Let others make the mistake till a stealth solution is found. Now I'll admit it. I am getting the SX but purely for backups. I rather keep my games in their cases and on the shelves. And well hopefully get the neat extras like better emulation apps and such since Nintendo's not going to do virtual console anymore. Also frankly I rather have a localized Pokébank and saves. But the short message to this is this. WAIT AND SEE! Let someone else be the sacrificial pawn in this match against Nintendo.


That might be an "if", as in "if a stealth solution is found". There are ways to play it such that it is near impossible for the hackers to keep up (for a simple one then multiple firmwares tied say to a unique part of the device (if the serial ends with 1 then use this firmware, 0 then the other, obviously you can expand that, anybody using the wrong serial is obviously a hacker), a bunch of obfuscated checks, prebake a bunch of firmware "updates" (same firmware, just different locations) and issue the new firmwares every 7 days or so, equally don't ban everybody that failed checks and only ban after a few hours unless you have a wave of cheats dogging a game).
Whether Nintendo will actually do that I don't know (such things take a proper will to do something and Nintendo does not historically have that).

Still.
You hack, you risk online. This has been true for decades -- I am sure you could find someone banned from a MUD for that sort of thing.
You use early stage hacks where people are more concerned with getting things working, you definitely risk the online play capabilities.



Yepi69 said:


> Inb4 people saying that they were banned unjustly.


Too late
https://gbatemp.net/threads/people-dont-like-us.504940/


----------



## #3dBRAT (May 23, 2018)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yup pretty much that's how it should be intended for use. TX themselves recommend that


let me be more clear, if I want to say use the stock firmware when I want to play online/buy games but use cfw when offline, will I get banned?


----------



## linuxares (May 23, 2018)

Let me put this simple for everyone.

*IF* you use *HOMEBREW* of any kind. You are *ALWAYS* at risk. The console as soon as you launch any *HOMEBREW*, it's broken the ToS and is facing a ban risk.
*IF* you wanna stay *SAFE*. *NEVER* *EVER* use any *HOMEBREW*. Use it as intended, pay for your games, pay for your online and enjoy it. RIsk of getting banned then is next to null.

*Stop asking for "If I do this, will I be safe?" The answer is No, you are never safe!*


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 23, 2018)

#3dBRAT said:


> let me be more clear, if I want to say use the stock firmware when I want to play online/buy games but use cfw when offline, will I get banned?


You'll never get a straight answer b/c we don't know how Nintendo checks everything, Honestly I'd remove the SD card with the hacks entirely if I'd go back to stock mode, but you should be fine theoretically offline b/c their services are cut off from your activities.
It's a risk we all take using our main accounts on a hacked system, getting a 2nd switch for cfw would remedy the fear of ban


----------



## the_randomizer (May 23, 2018)

MasterJ360 said:


> That doesn't mean you'll be any more safer when Atmosphere is out. The very same person releasing Atmosphere is one of the 2 banned victims. 2 devs got banned for doing dev level activities



So completely disable WiFi/remove the WiFi connection settings from the Switch and you won't get banned. Can't ban a console that isn't connected to the internet. People should have known what would happen. This is nothing new. If your console has CFW, mods, etc of any kind, DO NOT GO ONLINE. How freaking hard is that for people to comprehend?


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 23, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So completely disable WiFi/remove the WiFi connection settings from the Switch and you won't get banned. Can't ban a console that isn't connected to the internet. People should have known what would happen. This is nothing new. If your console has CFW, mods, etc of any kind, DO NOT GO ONLINE. How freaking hard is that for people to comprehend?


Yeah all the more reason he shouldn't have to wait for Atmosphere to be out just b/c 2 ppl got banned for doing things online mainly devs probably experimenting things. Ppl assume an official release of something guarantees safety the risks aren't going to change is what i'm pointing out your just waiting on a comfort zone to install a hack. Am I being educated on how offline hacks work when I own a JB PS3 for 5 years without ban... hmm interesting notion. I literally said the same thing about offline above your comment man.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 23, 2018)

#3dBRAT said:


> let me be more clear, if I want to say use the stock firmware when I want to play online/buy games but use cfw when offline, will I get banned?



Chances are you still won't be safe if your Switch is keeping a log of your activities that gets sent to Nintendo when you go online with the stock firmware.



the_randomizer said:


> So completely disable WiFi/remove the WiFi connection settings from the Switch and you won't get banned. Can't ban a console that isn't connected to the internet.



Although doing so is pretty much the same as being banned.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 23, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Chances are you still won't be safe if your Switch is keeping a log of your activities that gets sent to Nintendo when you go online with the stock firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> Although doing so is pretty much the same as being banned.



Then what are people supposed to do, not use their Switch? 



MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah all the more reason he shouldn't have to wait for Atmosphere to be out just b/c 2 ppl got banned for doing things online mainly devs probably experimenting things. Ppl assume an official release of something guarantees safety the risks aren't going to change is what i'm pointing out your just waiting on a comfort zone to install a hack. Am I being educated on how offline hacks work when I own a JB PS3 for 5 years without ban... hmm interesting notion.



By all means, wait till it comes out and try going online without a ban.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 23, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> By all means, wait till it comes out and try going online without a ban.


Eh? if your going to reply to me atleast try not to fabricate my comments mmkay


----------



## Glyptofane (May 23, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> One little thing I'm questioning: apparently someone is saying that if you had an account that got banned on a 3ds,  and you use the same e-mail for a Nintendo account, that you're getting banned.


I don't believe this is true, but maybe it depends on the severity and type of ban. I got the regular LFCS ban on my 3DS. Switch was bought and setup after this, currently updated to latest FW and still works fine.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Let me put this simple for everyone.
> 
> *IF* you use *HOMEBREW* of any kind. You are *ALWAYS* at risk. The console as soon as you launch any *HOMEBREW*, it's broken the ToS and is facing a ban risk.
> *IF* you wanna stay *SAFE*. *NEVER* *EVER* use any *HOMEBREW*. Use it as intended, pay for your games, pay for your online and enjoy it. RIsk of getting banned then is next to null.
> ...


Heck, that disclaimer was practically beaten into everyone's heads during the 3DS Scene, I saw people everywhere saying something to that effect.

Then again, Hacking and Homebrew scenes seem to have always had a problem with people who lack basic reading comprehension.


----------



## TheWolfLord (May 24, 2018)

If Nintendo bans people who have modded their consoles, and prevents access to Eshop, will that consequently prevent or slow the release of pirated dlc? I feel like that might be their best(only) net gain by closing off the avenue for potential sales on the eshop to those who they have hit.


----------



## Jayro (May 24, 2018)

Who the hell would use a CDN downloader without the safety net of a VPN? Yikes... It's scary how stupid and careless people can be sometimes.


----------



## Darksabre72 (May 24, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Who the hell would use a CDN downloader without the safety net of a VPN? Yikes... It's scary how stupid and careless people can be sometimes.


i guess it's there first time modding and don't know the dangers of modding a console


----------



## Jayro (May 24, 2018)

Darksabre72 said:


> i guess it's there first time modding and don't know the dangers of modding a console


I'm also surprised the switch hackers don't monitor the network traffic to see if they can find out how Nintendo is detecting the bans through the outgoing metadata.


----------



## Darksabre72 (May 24, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'm also surprised the switch hackers don't monitor the network traffic to see if they can find out how Nintendo is detecting the bans through the outgoing metadata.


seems like they are playing it safe now and waiting for an answer


----------



## dude1 (May 24, 2018)

I'm really hoping this has to do with the CDN stuff and they're just being over cautious about network penetration  and/or modding games, free shop etc. and not the actual playing of games otherwise All this is going to do is cause a rash of return fraud when the pirates can't play online
Just like it did with the 360 and others


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 24, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Then what are people supposed to do, not use their Switch?



That doesn't even make sense in the context of anything. It was asked if it would be safe to use cfw offline, then switch to stock fw and go online. I said probably not if there are logs being sent. Then I stated that not going online is nearly the same as being banned. Don't go online = can't use eShop or play online. Ban = can't use eShop or play online. See what I'm saying? If you are never going to go online again for fear of a ban, then why even care about being banned? What does not using their Switch have to do with anything? LOL


----------



## the_randomizer (May 24, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> That doesn't even make sense in the context of anything. It was asked if it would be safe to use cfw offline, then switch to stock fw and go online. I said probably not if there are logs being sent. Then I stated that not going online is nearly the same as being banned. Don't go online = can't use eShop or play online. Ban = can't use eShop or play online. See what I'm saying? If you are never going to go online again for fear of a ban, then why even care about being banned? What does not using their Switch have to do with anything? LOL



Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Powerful (May 24, 2018)

Slightly confused here, I was planning on hacking my switch that I just got. My 3ds and wii/wii u are already hacked, so I am not new to the game. Are they banning like they do the 3ds like you can unban, or do I need to wait until we know more? I am not planning on getting banned, and I can’t tell if hacking is leading to bans. I would be running HBL, CFW, and in the future coldboot.


----------



## linuxares (May 24, 2018)

Powerful said:


> Slightly confused here, I was planning on hacking my switch that I just got. My 3ds and wii/wii u are already hacked, so I am not new to the game. Are they banning like they do the 3ds like you can unban, or do I need to wait until we know more? I am not planning on getting banned, and I can’t tell if hacking is leading to bans. I would be running HBL, CFW, and in the future coldboot.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-switch-banning-situation.504995/page-6#post-7999279


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'm also surprised the switch hackers don't monitor the network traffic to see if they can find out how Nintendo is detecting the bans through the outgoing metadata.


Would that even work?
Nintendo may not have traditionally had the best security but surely even they are not incompetent enough to neglect to simply send a flag several megs into a SSL session.


----------



## Powerful (May 24, 2018)

linuxares said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-switch-banning-situation.504995/page-6#post-7999279


It’s obvious there’s a risk, I knew that. I am literally trying to pin point what exactly is causing it, and if others out there only running homebrew have been banned. For example I hacked my Wii U and nothing happen as long as you didn’t cheat online. The 3ds however seemed to be banned if you hacked online, or if you were sharing all your data and logs online. Turning them off seemed to not lead to more bans. This is why I am asking on the state of bans right now. If I know how to hack these consoles, I know that there is a risk. I am again trying to see if the community can find a source to the bans.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2018)

Powerful said:


> I am again trying to see if the community can find a source to the bans.


That technique ceased to be all that effective/useful some years ago, and probably won't be any use here as things are still happening behind closed doors and thus we don't know the extent of the changes and have no complete model of the kernel/then current kernel and its services.

In a mass banning it can help narrow some things down, but at the same time there are many things that can be done to throw that. A few incomplete datapoints from people with an interest in keeping their hacks private is not going to do it.


----------



## |<roni&g (May 24, 2018)

Paying for online is going to suck, you the community need to fight against it.
Imagine paying for online, running a few emulators and getting banned, that would be an injustice. Nintendos online is free, let's keep it that way


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 24, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Paying for online is going to suck, you the community need to fight against it.
> Imagine paying for online, running a few emulators and getting banned, that would be an injustice. Nintendos online is free, let's keep it that way


You really can't because Nintentdo wants to charge for it. I actually never found the 3DS and Wii U online to be terribly slow if you have a decent connection. I've had more issues with speeds on PS4 online than I have with Wii U and 3DS wi-fi.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2018)

I am all for not paying for online, much less poorly implemented online (and given what we have seen thus far...).

I can't get to it being an injustice though, not even close. Break the terms of service and expect to get pinged. I will happily support the efforts of those looking to make stealth custom firmwares and the like but in the end online is something you sacrifice if you are going to roll with hacks, anything you do manage to get is a bonus.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 24, 2018)

how long until Switchwwmfi or whatever it is called?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2018)

Futurdreamz said:


> how long until Switchwwmfi or whatever it is called?


Short version. Nobody knows.

I generally find it goes a bit quicker when various other factors are in play.

Start with.
Does it have local network multiplayer? Is said multiplayer ping limited so it can't be stuffed over a VPN or something? If both of those are favourable you tend to get something fast, mainly as it is just a VPN client. The original xbox did not have ping limits but the 360 did, though ones that could be defeated by the JTAG/RGH family of mods (and I think it was just for the host as well). LAN play kind of went the way of the dodo though, though with the switch nominally being a handheld I could expect something.
Is it a paid service? Free is good and dodging the need for payment is some incentive to do it.
Are there games worth playing on it? Not so many seem to be here for the switch but at the same time just one mega popular game can be all the push people need to reverse it for that, and then that can be adapted for all.
How complicated are the services? You get exceptions like WoW private servers but World of Warcraft was/is kind of a SQL layer (a common database format and protocol) if memory serves so that was easier than fully custom from the ground up. The DS and Wii stuff was, or at least could be boiled down to, a simple handshake+ auto lobby and multicast server rather than something more custom. By similar token if self hosted servers are a thing then that also plays into this (consoles, especially Nintendo ones, rarely feature this though), it need not necessarily be for the console in question either if a PC version exists or something like that.
How complicated is it to get a simple hacked system on the stock online? If it is harder there then there is more incentive to do things so people can still do something like online play. Early signs are Nintendo is actually doing something resembling security this time so it could be harder. If they really go in for it and embed loads of checks, radically rework the resulting binary code, split things between regions and maybe models/serials and then update it all and properly enforce latest versions every few weeks then that gets very hard for a hacked system trying to be online and is not all that much effort on their part. Harder for that means more effort into creating viable third party alternatives.
How complicated is hacking the system enough to do this sort of thing in general? With the current mod set then seemingly trivial, compared to something like the JTAG and RGH family on the 360 which were not what you might call trivial and thus limited the pool tremendously, so there is that.
How well understood is the system? If you still have to feel out all the services and document things then having to do that first . As it stands the switch is pretty far from some kind of documentation akin to http://problemkaputt.de/gbatek.htm and with the added bonus of being a modern system with a lot more going on than some previous efforts.
Is the online aspect of the system facing closure? Presumably not yet but in other cases it helps things get pushed along.

If you can stuff something over a VPN then obviously right away, maybe day 3 if there needs to be a packet capture and repeater thing going on as well. Day 14 for the better guides that don't then give the confirmed hacker inclined types the run of your LAN as well.
After that then all bets are off.


----------



## donut32 (May 24, 2018)

It is interesting seeing Nintendo vs the people with this. With coding/programming becoming a more relevant and important profession more and more are becoming so literate in IT that they can do what the big corps do -  Pull apart their work and find ways to exploit it and make it free / easier for the community to access. The big gaming companies need to find a new model. Same as the banks and “FinTech”.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2018)

If I got banned on a switch i honestly wouldn't care,since the switch has payed online anyway,which I'll never pay for to even use online to begin with.


----------



## Don Jon (May 24, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Let me put this simple for everyone.
> 
> *IF* you use *HOMEBREW* of any kind. You are *ALWAYS* at risk. The console as soon as you launch any *HOMEBREW*, it's broken the ToS and is facing a ban risk.
> *IF* you wanna stay *SAFE*. *NEVER* *EVER* use any *HOMEBREW*. Use it as intended, pay for your games, pay for your online and enjoy it. RIsk of getting banned then is next to null.
> ...


Fake news.  Youre just a schill for Nintendo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> View attachment 124473​
> Those that decide to hack their systems know that there's always the chance of either bricking, or banning. Many of those that installed CFW or installed unauthorized software onto their Nintendo 3DS systems faced an online ban, back in 2017. With exploits and modchips becoming the talk of the town, and the Switch scene progress in general, there's the growing question of "what about bans?".
> 
> It began with known Switch hacker Shiny Quagsire finding out that their Switch had been banned. That alone is shocking, but not only was one of their systems banned, but two. They received error code 2124-4007 on their alleged _non-hacked_ Nintendo Switch.
> ...


By "MANY" do you mean only 3?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, quagsire said his other system was banned, not because of homebrew but because it was used with the main account that was first banned.  So fix OP and stop mispreding false narritives that only serve to cause panic.


----------



## Jonna (May 24, 2018)

Don Jon said:


> Fake news.  Youre just a schill for Nintendo.


Not necessarily. Homebrew and hacking have always had risks associated with them, no matter how minor or major. That's why you see so many splash screens warning you that the devs are not responsible for anything done to your console using their software/exploits, with many requiring you to press a button as confirmation that you understand the risk.

Certainly not something to accuse someone of something over.


----------



## Chary (May 24, 2018)

Don Jon said:


> Fake news.  Youre just a schill for Nintendo.


Yeah, I hate rational logic too. 



Don Jon said:


> By "MANY" do you mean only 3?


Maybe you should learn to read. I said *many that had a 3DS were banned*. So please go ahead and fix YOUR false statement.


----------



## Don Jon (May 24, 2018)

Chary said:


> Yeah, I hate rational logic too.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn to read. I said *many that had a 3DS were banned*. So please go ahead and fix YOUR false statement.


My fault i didnt know shiny quagsire was a team, i thoghht he was only one person. Thats wat threw me off. Seeing as you refer to Quagsire as" they"


----------



## deadman8555 (May 24, 2018)

Are they Banning account or the whole system or both?


----------



## RingGenie (May 24, 2018)

I'm wondering if this online ban will block you from accessing the server for games like Super Mario Maker if that ever comes out on Switch. Since ShinyQuagsire was able to vote in Splatfest I'd assume not, and that maybe the ban only blocks you from playing with other people. I've no intention to ever pay for the online service, but being blocked from being able to upload and play levels in Mario Maker would be a deal breaker.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 24, 2018)

RingGenie said:


> I'm wondering if this online ban will block you from accessing the server for games like Super Mario Maker if that ever comes out on Switch. Since ShinyQuagsire was able to vote in Splatfest I'd assume not, and that maybe the ban only blocks you from playing with other people. I've no intention to ever pay for the online service, but being blocked from being able to upload and play levels in Mario Maker would be a deal breaker.


Yes probably, but there might be a way to manually add levels (no guarantee).


----------



## aaronz77 (May 25, 2018)

Wow. Interesting how Nintendo didn't give two shits about Wii/Wii u hacking. But they're all over the switch scene. Out with the ban hammer awfully early this round.


----------



## Powerful (May 25, 2018)

aaronz77 said:


> Wow. Interesting how Nintendo didn't give two shits about Wii/Wii u hacking. But they're all over the switch scene. Out with the ban hammer awfully early this round.


They really didn’t care too much for 3ds either. There’s been only 2 ban waves.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 25, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Let me put this simple for everyone.
> 
> *IF* you use *HOMEBREW* of any kind. You are *ALWAYS* at risk. The console as soon as you launch any *HOMEBREW*, it's broken the ToS and is facing a ban risk.
> *IF* you wanna stay *SAFE*. *NEVER* *EVER* use any *HOMEBREW*. Use it as intended, pay for your games, pay for your online and enjoy it. RIsk of getting banned then is next to null.
> ...


Everyone stop asking hypothetical "but can I", and just read this. Gotta remember people used cfw on their 3ds for I think years, before Nintendo decided to ban. I hate to be the one saying this, I love experimentation, and would love to tell you all to do what you want with hardware you purchased, but there are too many kids/people who can't afford another switch, who use online features that are going to be sad when they are banned.


----------



## nastys (Jun 12, 2018)

My opinion: if Nintendo banned everyone who used homebrew from accessing the e$hop and their paid online $ervice$, they'd lose some paying u$er$, so they probably decided to only ban hackers, you know... to prevent them from developing another freeShop-like tool which would be embarassing for Nintendo.


----------



## Erol (Jul 11, 2018)

Question to someone who has been banned, can you still do the following:

- Can you still use the Nintendo Switch Parental Controls App?
- Can you still online features in games (not multiplayer) but something like high score upload, or Baloon Mode in Mario Odyssey etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2018)

Parental controls should be available at menu level (so you can buy a game on holiday or something) and not allowing people access to it could possibly get them in trouble in some markets.

2) No. Online ban means online ban and any game related stuff will be gone. The only differences we have seen are some people still get to use the eshop.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jul 13, 2018)

Well, today was a surprise as I got banned it seems; Error code 2124-4007

I can still download game updates.
I can not access the eshop in any fashion it seems.
I can not access multiplayer online content it seems.

What have I done
---
SX OS / SX Pro 
Homebrew
Only used privately dumped games
Played online with those (probably the reason)

I haven;t messed with any scene release, nsp or whatsoever so ... in general beware really because this was unexpected to say the least.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jul 14, 2018)

PatrickD85 said:


> Well, today was a surprise as I got banned it seems; Error code 2124-4007
> 
> I can still download game updates.
> I can not access the eshop in any fashion it seems.
> ...


homebrew could also be the reason


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jul 14, 2018)

piratesephiroth said:


> homebrew could also be the reason


As noted, we dont know. I havent done any crazy stuff from homebrew. BUT it could be homebrew, it could be some logs, it could be SX OS.
NOTHING tells us what exactly. So speculating ... well ... thats fine. But we just can not tell


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jul 16, 2018)

Nintendo has much greater control over the Switch than any previous console.
Last year a friend of mine was having some trouble loggin into his account so he contacted customer service.
As they were talking through the phone, the employee was navigating through the console's Menus remotely.


----------



## Coffee Prosecutor (Aug 13, 2018)

One question: 
I hacked my 3DS, got banned (due to playing USUMO early) and I intend to buy a Switch next month.

Will I be banned if I use the same NNID as the one I use on my 3DS?


----------



## mafaveli (Dec 18, 2020)

Does anyone know if linking to the parental control app on a hacked (emuMMC) switch can lead to a ban?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)

mafaveli said:


> Does anyone know if linking to the parental control app on a hacked (emuMMC) switch can lead to a ban?


2 year necrobump dude.
and probably, yeah. Don't do online shit with cfw PERIOD.


----------



## mafaveli (Dec 20, 2020)

StarGazerTom said:


> 2 year necrobump dude.
> and probably, yeah. Don't do online shit with cfw PERIOD.



Lol fair enough just wanted to check if there was any communications with nintendo servers through the parental control app that is identifiable to the actual switch. Guess there must be in some level. Just wondering how though considering I've hidden my serial number on the system. (I forget how its now 'XW0000000000' etc on my emuMMC. Glad I didn't do it though.


----------

